# Lawsuit claims Sirius XM fraudulently used royalty payments to raise rates



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

"A lawsuit filed on behalf of approximately 20M subscribers to satellite audio service Sirius-XM is being allowed to proceed."

That sure sounds like a class action suit, but I didn't see those words in Radio Business Report's article: http://www.rbr.com/radio/court-battle-moves-on-in-sirius-xm-anti-trust-fraud-case.html


----------

